# HBO Championship Boxing: Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. vs. Bryan Vera and Undercard RBR



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alright we got a nice card from HBO with the main event coming ahead of the shit fight no one cares about.










JCC Jr vs. Vera Headlining
Main Event Lomachenko vs. Salido for the title

Toprank.tv is showing the undercard now so enjoy folks.
http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp

Complete Card

*Alamodome, San Antonio, Texas, USA* 







super middleweightJulio Cesar Chavez JrSCBrian VeraNC?12







featherweightOrlando SalidoSCVasyl LomachenkoNC?12







lightweightJuan DiazSCGerardo RoblesNC?10







lightweightIvan NajeraSCAngel HernandezNC?8







welterweightJose ZepedaSCJohnnie EdwardsNC?8







super featherweightOscar ValdezSCSamuel SanchezNC?6







welterweightAlex SaucedoSCGilbert VenegasNC?6







super featherweightJerren CochranSCAdauto GonzalezNC?6 


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Juan Diaz gonna be on that toprank card


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

You mean Lomachenko vs Salido and undercard Sweet B :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Is Juan Diaz gonna be on that toprank card


He is on the undercard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


thanks for the pic


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Clear win for Saucedo. This type of fight doesn't show you much, but he boxed well, threw pretty straight shots, and didn't get tired. I had it 5-1.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Clear win for Saucedo. This type of fight doesn't show you much, but he boxed well, threw pretty straight shots, and didn't get tired. I had it 5-1.


he was getting tagged too cleanly though. He is going to have to work on that defense.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Watch it here:

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/media/...endar_event_id=195-194782&content_id=31380765

Bama, provide this link on your opening post.

Whens the Valdez fight since they skipped it..


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> he was getting tagged too cleanly though. He is going to have to work on that defense.


True. I wonder if he just knew he could take this guy's shots or if he'll make a career out of getting hit cleanly. I think mostly the former, but he better work to make sure it's not the latter.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Robert Alcazar in the MF'n house.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure how Zepeda, born in Long Beach and living in La Puente, hasn't been on any local cards. Arum should have had him on a couple of the Home Depot cards.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Robert Alcazar in the MF'n house.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


Zepeda even wearing the Oscar looking trunks from that video you posted. (Quartay fight)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They must have picked Edwards up out of the all you can eat buffet. LOL.
That said again he was landing too much on Zepeta and cleanly as well.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

A too little for the weight-fat dude with no discipline gets stopped.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Zepeda even wearing the Oscar looking trunks from that video you posted. (Quartay fight)


Was thinking that :lol: I rocked the short trunks too back in my heyday :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't wait to see JCC Jr. KO Vera and all the whiners have to wait to see him lose again.
Dude gets so much shit it is crazy. 
He beat Chavez clearly the first time, hate made people try to lie and say it was a robbery


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Was thinking that :lol: I rocked the short trunks too back in my heyday :yep


I was always the long shorts type. (Long socks too)
[Legs got no sunshine]


----------



## carlos (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Watch it here:
> 
> http://www.toprank.tv/shared/media/...endar_event_id=195-194782&content_id=31380765
> 
> ...


great link


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

How much longer till the Loma Salido fight would you say ?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Theron said:


> How much longer till the Loma Salido fight would you say ?


I'd say like 2hrs give or take a couple mins.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Theron said:


> How much longer till the Loma Salido fight would you say ?


around 2hrs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> How much longer till the Loma Salido fight would you say ?


about 2 hours the official card starts at 9:45 which is 2 hours and 13 minutes


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

i'd like to see lomachenko make history but his fucking fans make me wanna see him get KTFO :yep


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

K thanks, fuck thought it was gonna be on sooner gotta find something to do :huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My friends are trying to play basketball tonight and I'm an addict :smile They're trying to play 15 minutes before the card starts, so there's a chance I may miss the fight. 

Does anybody know a site I can watch/download the fight afterward?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I was always the long shorts type. (Long socks too)
> [Legs got no sunshine]


Don't like it. It makes me too comfortable for a fighting situation :lol: As odd as it sounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> My friends are trying to play basketball tonight and I'm an addict :smile They're trying to play 15 minutes before the card starts, so there's a chance I may miss the fight.
> 
> Does anybody know a site I can watch/download the fight afterward?


There is a bay where pirates stay.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> i'd like to see lomachenko make history but his fucking fans make me wanna see him get KTFO :yep


:arran2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There is a bay where pirates stay.


I can download it straight from the site or do I need to download anything?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm shit scared that Lomachenko's going to win and I can't deal with the wrath of the Lomatards, I'ma poop my pants.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My life doesn't resolve around this shit man. I'm sorry if arguing with you isn't high on my priority list


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@bballchump11 :-(


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

TSOL said:


> i'd like to see lomachenko make history but his fucking fans make me wanna see him get KTFO :yep


I feel you. He's already in the HOF according to a couple, an ATG.

I'd at least like the kid to have to dig deep. Face some adversity.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

These womenz be annoying me in the background, why aren't they watching the fight, silly womenz


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, all even now. More of a balance issue, I think. His feet were close together.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @bballchump11 :-(


sorry mane :yep I thought it'd be nice of me to give yall a heads up beforehand instead of me just disappearing. If I don't get to play right away, I'll try to stream it on my phone or follow the rbr


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> My life doesn't resolve around this shit man. I'm sorry if arguing with you isn't high on my priority list


No offense (srs) but it kinda does lol you be hating on Loma all this time, you wanna play bball in the cold night with ya homies? Caam annn man, stop being a duck artist. Let's do this, it should be fun..remember, I mean zero malice etc.

See it through man.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oscar Valdez <3


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> sorry mane :yep I thought it'd be nice of me to give yall a heads up beforehand instead of me just disappearing. If I don't get to play right away, I'll try to stream it on my phone or follow the rbr


Good man you'll be getting tagged regardless I'm sure :smoke


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar Valdez....when is the dude fighting?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Cant wait until this fight. Rollin up a big ass Branch for this one


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lool am I gonna be the only Lomatard who isnt gonna be intoxicated :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No offense (srs) but it kinda does lol you be hating on Loma all this time, you wanna play bball in the cold night with ya homies? Caam annn man, stop being a duck artist. Let's do this, it should be fun..remember, I mean zero malice etc.
> 
> See it through man.


yeah you'd know what my life revolves around :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lool am I gonna be the only Lomatard who isnt gonna be intoxicated :lol:


You sober every day or just today?

I'm sober every day after years of not being sober for more than a day.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Good man you'll be getting tagged regardless I'm sure :smoke


yeah I couldn't avoid the shit storm even if I tried :yep but I won't have to when Salido wears his ass down


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This has turned out to be a quality fight. a couple of knockdowns, a couple close rounds. I'm liking this.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You sober every day or just today?
> 
> I'm sober every day after years of not being sober for more than a day.


This year I've been sober every day apart from when I hosted a house party last friday. I drink on some student nights when it's a fun theme/event, if it's a regular student night I don't drink.

As for your second sentence...ermm me no understand English.. lol


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Shall I drink some wine for this fight? I got some wine in the fridge...I'm getting tempted as hell LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You all need to learn to live your life without that demon named alcohol and other intoxicants.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Dealt_with where are you? :cry


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Lordy Lordy. I have not participated in any of this Lomahysteria, but it's been impossible to not notice. There is vast potential for meltdowns and subsequent fallouts after this. I'll be watching...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Shall I drink some wine for this fight? I got some wine in the fridge...I'm getting tempted as hell LOL


It might help, if Loma gets waered down and brutally stopped, the drink might calm you.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Lordy Lordy. I have not participated in any of this Lomahysteria, but it's been impossible to not notice. There is vast potential for meltdowns and subsequent fallouts after this. I'll be watching...


War Salido indeed.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> It might help, if Loma gets waered down and brutally stopped, the drink might calm you.


loooool


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You all need to learn to live your life without that demon named alcohol and other intoxicants.


You need to spark a joint and chill out.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

i keep forgetting lomachenko salido is the undercard.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Keep Calm and Loma Tard.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone know roughly what time the God fight is starting?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> You need to spark a joint and chill out.


Devil grass. You can keep that.
My body is a temple.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Anyone know roughly what time the God fight is starting?


If by God you mean Loma then between 2:45 and 3AM UK time.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You all need to learn to live your life without that demon named alcohol and other intoxicants.


Is there any link to alcoholism and Homosexuality in the Afr-American Celebrity society?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I would have drank, but the wine I got has been in the fridge since valentines, that shit will be like vinegar.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> If by God you mean Loma then between 2:45 and 3AM UK time.


Waaattt :whaaaat What's fucking ages.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I would have drank, but the wine I got has been in the fridge since valentines, that shit will be like vinegar.


It'll be fine.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

This top rank stream works like old people fuck. I'll be back for the Haters Double Feature.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I remember drinking my moms cooking wine when I was a kid and getting fucked up. Just down it fast you wont care after you get tipsy


The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I would have drank, but the wine I got has been in the fridge since valentines, that shit will be like vinegar.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

shenmue said:


> If by God you mean Loma then between 2:45 and 3AM UK time.


Cheers.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Waaattt :whaaaat What's fucking ages.


HBO's coverage does not start until 2:45 Bro, sad but true.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oscar Valdez next


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

@Bogotazo let's see how your boy does.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> It'll be fine.


You want me to die, Shaunster (you're probably not the only one here lol )

Red wine lasts for 1-2 weeks in the fridge apparently, it's gone past 2 weeks. fucking hell. No drink tonight.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

In 4 Chavez Sr between-rounds meltdowns.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sofar Zepeda & Valdez are fighters to look out for in the future.
(This card... Yeah, Valdez hasn't fought yet but still)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar Valdez the DOUBLE OLYMPIAN for Mexico is getting into the ring. A very good prospect.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Gale Von Hoy? WTF? Scorecard already filled out, just there to enjoy the atmosphere I guess.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You sober every day or just today?
> 
> I'm sober every day after years of not being sober for more than a day.


Damn brother. Keep it up! So the LA meet up will consist of triscuits and soda? (I can dig that btw)


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that chick talking the one we all want to bang??


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You all need to learn to live your life without that demon named alcohol and other intoxicants.


Bama this one is for you.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

backing loma KO 6


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Damn brother. Keep it up! So the LA meet up will consist of triscuits and soda? (I can dig that btw)


No. I drink vicariously through my friends. LA meetup will feature plenty of alcohol and me just going with the wave.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Is that chick talking the one we all want to bang??


Yes.

The girl that does the interviews at the weigh ins.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sanchez making Valdez work.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Bama this one is for you.


I can't see shit bro.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Poor stoppage but Valdez looked great.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a night of quick stoppages in Texas. Not quite British, but close.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

loads up a lot...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What a shit stoppage. 


Was gonna say they look like two twins fighting eachother from afar.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

British stoppage in Texas of all places?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Not a good stoppage.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Bad stoppage... Top Rank wanted the KO win for Valdez


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Good evening


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar looks a bit pissed at the premature stoppage tbh


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is Cole reffing any of the televised cards?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I can't see shit bro.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Is Cole reffing any of the televised cards?


Probably. Freaking Texas.

No drug tests, Gale Von Hoye, Cole....the bitch ass Rangers and Cowboys. It's a damn good thing they have oil.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This guy speaks English?

Good shit then.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Valdez a tad sloppy. Ah well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


>


Those tits looks ok but that alcohol is gonna have her looking like shit when she hits 30.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar got his head screwed on. 


Did You Know?

Oscar Valdez lost 12-1 against Vasyl Lomachenko in the world championships where Lomachenko broke his hand?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> No. I drink vicariously through my friends. LA meetup will feature plenty of alcohol and me just going with the wave.


Very cool brother


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Undercard Part 2 Everybody:
http://www.toprank.tv/shared/media/...endar_event_id=195-194783&content_id=31387829

JUAN BABY BULL DIAZ


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Those tits looks ok but that alcohol is gonna have her looking like shit when she hits 30.


:lol: But until then giddy up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oscar got his head screwed on.
> 
> Did You Know?
> 
> Oscar Valdez lost 12-1 against Vasyl Lomachenko in the world championships where Lomachenko broke his hand?


You guys might be on suicide watch after tonight. LOL


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Those tits looks ok but that alcohol is gonna have her looking like shit when she hits 30.


Not if you're the one drinking it. A couple of those and she'll ALWAYS look like this.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Those tits looks ok but that alcohol is gonna have her looking like shit when she hits 30.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Not if you're the one drinking it. A couple of those and she'll ALWAYS look like this.


If you have to drink to fuck someone there is a problem.
Stop drinking damn it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Anthems :lol: :conf


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Seems like Valdez is in love with his hand speed and power....kid needs to set up his punches a bit more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBFred said:


>


You guys get pale up there. Go to a tanning booth and get that shit worked out.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Anthems :lol: :conf


Love them.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll drink to that notion :cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oh she is cute.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You guys might be on suicide watch after tonight. LOL


lol that's a little much but no doubt I'd be a lil upset if Loma lost. I don't lie about it :conf I wanna see boxing history



PBFred said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is that girl the call me later girl?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If you have to drink to fuck someone there is a problem.
> Stop drinking damn it.


I'm just about 5 years sober.

Wish I hadn't have nailed a couple after I'd been drinking. The walk of shame works both ways.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Why'd she just change keys? Never seen that before.

Of course, as I type that, she does it again...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Is that girl the call me later girl?


Nah.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Love them.


Sure but for the undercard?


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm expecting a full-on king khan style freakout if Loma loses tonight.


----------



## carlos (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Undercard Part 2 Everybody:
> http://www.toprank.tv/shared/media/...endar_event_id=195-194783&content_id=31387829
> 
> JUAN BABY BULL DIAZ


cant see part 2 as theres a country rescriction even though i was just watching part 1

whats that about?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Aww my vid isn't showing the prelims. Sucks ass because I wanted to see the Baby Bull!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm just about 5 years sober.
> 
> Wish I hadn't have nailed a couple after I'd been drinking. The walk of shame works both ways.


I try to tell people this, men get clowned on for fucking ugly women too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> I'm expecting a full-on king khan style freakout if Loma loses tonight.


Is @Dealt_with unbanned?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck sake it's not working. 

TO THE STREAMS!!!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck you Leija for derailing Bojado :lol:


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Are they gonna fight or show this fraud award ceremony?


----------



## carlos (Jun 3, 2013)

heeeeeeeeeeeelpppppppppppppppppppp me


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jesse James Leija is getting honored into the San Antonio Boxing Hall of Fame. You all aren't missing anything right now.
Mike Ayala as well.

Both guys speak very well and seem to be doing well. Nice to see.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Is @Dealt_with unbanned?


i have no idea


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oskee better be getting in.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Oskee better be getting in.


He aint from San Antonio. 
He is in the Cali hall of fame isn't he?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I try to tell people this, men get clowned on for fucking ugly women too.


Hey now, I stayed away from the big ones. Even drunk a guy has standards.

More like getting a bit of a reputation around campus, complicating friendships, etc.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

so where can I see Juan Diaz?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Top Rank stream froze, shitty.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Hey now, I stayed away from the big ones. Even drunk a guy has standards.
> 
> More like getting a bit of a reputation around campus, complicating friendships, etc.


complicating friendships? 
You must have tried to fuck your friend's girl. LOL


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> i have no idea


Oh, and I don't think he'll care if Loma gets knocked out. I was just wondering if you knew he was unbanned or not.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He aint from San Antonio.
> He is in the Cali hall of fame isn't he?


I don't think he has yet :lol: This year though.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> complicating friendships?
> You must have tried to fuck your friend's girl. LOL


"There is no try. Only do or not do." -- Yoda.

That and when going through a breakup that might have healed, I banged her hot friend. Twice.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

while we are waiting, lets recap


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

My fucking stream went out!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oh I got it...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit, I forgot about the Top Rank stream. Looking at it now!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> while we are waiting, lets recap


Which is the one where JuanMa accused the ref of gambling? That was a good fight. I had it in my DVR for a long time,


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ok shit is back up. Salido was getting smacked around by @Hatesrats cousin a couple fights ago. Unless Salido lands a big shot Loma has this. He seems to have a good beard too. This isn't fucking Juanma Lopez he is dealing with.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> "There is no try. Only do or not do." -- Yoda.
> 
> That and when going through a breakup that might have healed, I banged her hot friend. Twice.


Damn. LOL


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

1. Dealt_with is unbanned, but I'm not sure if he knows it or not. He's at a sports bar anyways. 

2. JuanMa fight is not the fight to show :lol: Loma is not going to be using that strategy whatsoever. Juanma's a dumbass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Which is the one where JuanMa accused the ref of gambling? That was a good fight. I had it in my DVR for a long time,


:lol: I think that was the second fight, but it confused me because it seemed like if anything, the ref from the first fight was the paid off one


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Wtf was the point in doing the two national anthems then the ceremony then taking a big ass break...

Are they trying to kill time so they can sync with the HBO broadcast?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

[Quote = DirtyDan; 1014579]. Top corriente Rango congeló, mierda [/ quote]
aint nobody in the fuggin ring


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy fuck what is going on? i'ma start twitching soon.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I need a link. Anyone can ya PM?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I need a link. Anyone can ya PM?


no nwws. www.toprank.tv is public knowledge.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't JuanMa go through a brutal divorce on top of the ref's gambling problem?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Here we go... Let's see if Baby Bull can continue to look good in his comeback.
(I still believe in Juan)


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Didn't JuanMa go through a brutal divorce on top of the ref's gambling problem?


Which fight Vs. Siri??
(He got KTFO 2wice in his home town)


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, it was in the second fight with Salido where Juanma accused the ref of having "gambling problems", and claimed that he was dominating the fight.. and tragically the the judges agreed with him and somehow had him winning.

I watched that fight just a couple of days ago, and despite all of that farcical BS, it was one hell of a fight.
That 9th round :ibutt Fuck me.. One of best rounds of the decade!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Which fight Vs. Siri??
> (He got KTFO 2wice in his home town)


Yea the first fight. Doesn't Juanma have like 5 kids too?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> no nwws. www.toprank.tv is public knowledge.


It's not available in UK I don't think. Fackin Top Rank.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

baby bull


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Which fight Vs. Siri??
> (He got KTFO 2wice in his home town)


I believe the 1st fight vs. Salido he tells Jim Grey about the refs gambling problems


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

baby bull! Man I wish he could punch.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Is Diaz a lawyer yet?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dorito Diaz? Mean and slightly racist.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

here we Juan...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Go Baby Bull!!!


----------



## carlos (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It's not available in UK I don't think. Fackin Top Rank.


check your pm


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I believe the 1st fight vs. Salido he tells Jim Grey about the refs gambling problems


No, it was in the 2nd fight.

[video=dailymotion;xrapgq]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrapgq_2012-03-10-orlando-salido-vs-juan-manuel-lopez-ii_sport[/video]

Around 50:25


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Dorito Diaz? Mean and slightly racist.


too bad...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juan never passed the bar for texas.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

BB shaken up towards the end of that RD


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Ahahahaha, Diaz is REALLY loading up


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

If only he could punch.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If only he could punch.


A prime Juan Diaz with power would have been awesome. If he had power, he'd have stopped Marquez most likely.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks @DirtyDan and @carlos


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If only he could punch.


Time to add BB to the "What would you add to a fighter" thread...
Add him before I do... :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That girl needs to talk more. Colonel annoys me for some reason.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> A prime Juan Diaz with power would have been awesome. If he had power, he'd have stopped Marquez most likely.





Hatesrats said:


> Time to add BB to the "What would you add to a fighter" thread...
> Add him before I do... :lol:


Yup Marquez wouldn't have made it. Give poor guy some pop and he is one of the greats IMO


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully as the fight draws closer I'll find a HBO commentary link. Badass.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> A prime Juan Diaz with power would have been awesome. If he had power, he'd have stopped Marquez most likely.


early too...


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I wonder what weight Diaz would have been if he had lost that muffin top.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Diaz is a shell of himself. He is burnt out. His style was not made for longevity. BB gets stopped by any good LW.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That card girl :stonk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

ooooh man I found such a slutty link although it's not English.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he's in good shape. always has been. just crap genetics...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Diaz vs Wicky Burns.....how does that go?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hopefully as the fight draws closer I'll find a HBO commentary link. Badass.


If you do, pm me that shit! I get some weird ass commentary sometimes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Diaz vs Wicky Burns.....how does that go?


Diaz probably beats Burns :conf Burns doesn't have the activity level to make up for his lack of power.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

why does diaz fight these scrubs?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Imagine if this can was in with Prime Sugar Shane, Oskee or an Ike Williams? He wouldn't have seen half of the first round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LOMAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a decent link? I don't really care about the commentary, but it would be awesome if it was in English or Spanish.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

dude was sticking his tongue out. not now doe. get em Juan!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> A prime Juan Diaz with power would have been awesome. If he had power, he'd have stopped Marquez most likely.


Yep. JMM gets stopped all the time and he has NEVER faced a puncher.

Shit if my aunt had a dick. She'd be my uncle?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

If anyone has a HBO commentary link, please PM!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Random thought here, but anyone else think that Diaz's opponent Robles has some really nice trunks for a journeyman? Thats some stylish shit for a guy who's probably only taking a few grand home for receiving one sided losses


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Diaz probably beats Burns :conf Burns doesn't have the activity level to make up for his lack of power.


Burns has a good chance here, Diaz looks very poor and who is this opponent?

This fight wont happen but its something team Burns could look at.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I agree actually. Why not? Certainly Diaz is making good money regardless here.



Mugsy said:


> Burns has a good chance here, Diaz looks very poor and who is this opponent?
> 
> This fight wont happen but its something team Burns could look at.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah go Baby Bull! Mexico's day today


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Why is that girl even there? Drunk Larry, a mute woman and stupid Colonel is the worst thing ever.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Sick. What river was this on?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Btw @The Undefeated Gaul you got your cyanide pill ready on the off chance our hero and savior Lomachenko is defeated brah? Anyone talking big now is in big trouble if he loses for sure:yep


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Yep. JMM gets stopped all the time and he has NEVER faced a puncher.
> 
> Shit if my aunt had a dick. She'd be my uncle?


I meant if their fight had went the way it had in the first fight. Marquez was hurt and Diaz didn't sit down on any punches. If Diaz had 1 punch power, he'd have probably stopped Marquez there. Of course, this would not necessarily be the case if Marquez knew this and planned with Nacho accordingly to nullify Diaz's power.

Also, your aunt might just be you uncle, depends on her sexuality...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck this commentary team is wank.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sick. What river was this on?


I found the pic on facebook. Getting ready to see the best Olympian of all time go 1-1 as a pro


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I found the pic on facebook. Getting ready to see the best Olympian of all time go 1-1 as a pro


:rofl

Good to see you B let's see what happens. Hope the turbo jinx isn't in effect still :suicide


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev looks huge.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I can't believe people get paid for this shit.



MadcapMaxie said:


> Fuck this commentary team is wank.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I found the pic on facebook. Getting ready to see the best Olympian of all time go 1-1 as a pro


Imagine if it's a draw or a no contest, so much chaos would ensue.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I found the pic on facebook. Getting ready to see the best Olympian of all time go 1-1 as a pro


:lol:

You good peoples BBall. This will be interesting.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Btw @The Undefeated Gaul you got your cyanide pill ready on the off chance our hero and savior Lomachenko is defeated brah? Anyone talking big now is in big trouble if he loses for sure:yep


:lol:

I will proclaim Loma's name from the top of the mountain:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This is actually gonna go the distance.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice to see Bball and Maxie make it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> Good to see you B let's see what happens. Hope the turbo jinx isn't in effect still :suicide


:yep I could be leaving at any second now. My friend is coming to get me and he's black, so you know how that is.

10 minutes could mean 30


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I can't believe people get paid for this shit.


I know. None of them want to be there by the sounds. I'd rather some fan boys who at least have a pulse.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl Native indian time sit back n relax.



bballchump11 said:


> :yep I could be leaving at any second now. My friend is coming to get me and he's black, so you know how that is.
> 
> 10 minutes could mean 30


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> If anyone has a HBO commentary link, please PM!!





Spoiler



http://gofirstrow.eu/watch/243650/1/watch-boxing:-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-vs-bryan-vera.html


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Salido v Loma up next yeah?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> I meant if their fight had went the way it had in the first fight. Marquez was hurt and Diaz didn't sit down on any punches. If Diaz had 1 punch power, he'd have probably stopped Marquez there. Of course, this would not necessarily be the case if Marquez knew this and planned with Nacho accordingly to nullify Diaz's power.
> 
> Also, your aunt might just be you uncle, depends on her sexuality...


I get it. Just busting your balls. When people say this though I have to disagree. A good puncher can not have a Diaz style where they throw 100 punches every round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I just cringe whenever Colonel throws it to Larry. This is so bad. "Urhhhhm you know, I dunno"

Thanks. Now to you non descript woman. errrrrr.



MadcapMaxie said:


> I know. None of them want to be there by the sounds. I'd rather some fan boys who at least have a pulse.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://gofirstrow.eu/watch/243650/1/watch-boxing:-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-vs-bryan-vera.html


Better get rid of this quick dude.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

war Salido!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cheers all for the links.


Fucking hell, it's about that time. I'm gonna piss maself in anticipation.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy fuck here we go.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

147 lbs for Salido

136 for Loma


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Salido a WW!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Salido is 147 in the ring. what the fuck!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well HBO time folks are you ready for this.
Salido rehydrates to 147 Loma to 136


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

SALIDO is 147lbs!! What a fucking cunt! 

Nice to know Lomachenko is 136lbs, Loma will take this!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Burrito a welterweight you fat cunt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO ignoring Garry Russell again and even put Mares and Gradovich over him. SMH


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Loma heavier than i thought he would be


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Salido is fat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Imagine if it's a draw or a no contest, so much chaos would ensue.


that'd be hilarious 


Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> You good peoples BBall. This will be interesting.


foreal, I can't wait...unless I'm playing bball :yep 
I hope my friend shows up late though


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Get ready to cry Gimp


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loma at 136 is interesting. I hope he didn't overeat trying to make up the size difference.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Theron said:


> Loma heavier than i thought he would be


Definitely. Good thing too, Jesus.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Better get rid of this quick dude.


Isn't it allowed to post streams here anymore? :huh I think it's just over at ESB where they're sensitive about that kind of stuff... idk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl 147 may be the highest fight night weight for anybody fighting at featherweight in history. He gained 19 pounds after the weigh in and he didn't even come close to making the weight


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Salildo don't give a fuck if he comes in 147.

Also when is 147 fat? 

Are we now living in a world of midgets?

Salido should come in at 160.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I agree actually. Why not? Certainly Diaz is making good money regardless here.


Cant see Hearn splashing out for Baby Bull tbh since he spent big bringing Crawford over and he definitely wont send Burns over there. Would be a good fight for Burns though , big name and realistic chance.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

HBO HD stream, LETS DO THIS :ibutt


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Prime Ray Leonard vs. Orlando Salido


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl 147 may be the highest fight night weight for anybody fighting at featherweight in history. He gained 19 pounds after the weigh in and he didn't even come close to making the weight


Salido bout that life.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma is a good guy, but the snitch put me off of him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> @Bogotazo let's see how your boy does.


(sun)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

We´ll see now.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Fcuking coming in Welter... :verysad


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Loma "Blue Steel" blue eyes be sexy as fuck!!!!!!!!

(no ****)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mosley gained 20 lbs against John Brown .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Salido bout that life.


he's gonna wear his ass down. Margarito/Cotto Chavez/Taylor DeMarco/Linares Molina/Bey here we go


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salido is is shameful


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck am I shaking? I'm not even a big Loma fan lmfao. I feel like I"m watching Mares/Moreno all over again.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma bout to get kayo'd


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Can a Lomachenko win stop the unrest in Ukraine?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This has a Jhonny Gonzalez - Mares feel to it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Prime Ray Leonard vs. Orlando Salido


Seriously


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Salido is Pac-sized tonight. Haha. Boilers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fucking Salido...yeah you struggled to make weight your whole life huh atsch


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This has a Jhonny Gonzalez - Mares feel to it.


:yep


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't wait for this one


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Kellerman over analyzing as usual, and Roy blowing his horn LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Make Salido vs Khan at WW next.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I hope Salido rams his head into Loma's nose 1st round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Loma is a good guy, but the snitch put me off of him
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. Dealt_With has kind of put me off of him, Even before the man had his first pro fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

excellent boobage...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

omg I can't wait. Salido is going to shut these dickheads up


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO ignoring Garry Russell again and even put Mares and Gradovich over him. SMH


Then they would have to add TBA to that list though. Come on dude. All those guys there are 10 times more proven than Gary.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lomachenko is going to survive some scary moments. But he will win in the end....no way that he stops Salido though, if he does, man, I´m gonna be impressed, just saying....


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Has the first round started?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> Salido is Pac-sized tonight. Haha. Boilers


He might get KO'd like Pac's aswell??


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Salidos trainer looks like Freddie roach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Salido is shameful tnight. 147? Really?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the fuck am I shaking? I'm not even a big Loma fan lmfao. I feel like I"m watching Mares/Moreno all over again.


:lol:, I got the nervs going man


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Salido gonna grind his ass into dust. Bye Loma.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

147 fucking pounds? Orlando, you can't be SIRI-ous. atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Lomachenko is going to survive some scary moments. But he will win in the end....no way that he stops Salido though, if he does, man, I´m gonna be impressed, just saying....


If he stops him he is the real deal. Not to many people can say that, especially if he dominates him from start to the KO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

What will Siri get tonight?


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Vasyl hits harder than Juanma Lopez?


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

1-0 Salido


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Loma walking Salido down, Salido stepping back and keeping range. Loma carefully cutting the ring and feinting to get inside on Salido... Loma jabbing an pressing Salido to the ropes. Wide right from Salido blocked.. Loma walking Salido down. Nice right to body of Loma.. Loma jab they trade jabs.. Loma jabbing. Nice left to body of Loma on the inside.. Nice right to body of Loma. Loma throws a jab. Salido ties up.. Left to body of Loma.. Missed right form Salido. Loma stalking lands a hard right on Salido in the corner Salido tiees up. Nice right to body of Loma. Loma eats a right to the head and a left to the body, Loma lands a right as well. Loma jumps back and they are at range.

10 - 9 Salido


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Round of the year?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

loma soooo sharp


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Salido's round. Feeling out round.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

fuck im nervous


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Salido round


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Decent bird Warlando is working with there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

err wtf was that?

Salido 1-0


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nice looking lady...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:err

Salido's wife a man


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chex31 said:


> Vasyl hits harder than Juanma Lopez?


Yeah they must be sharing some coke in the HBO both.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This fight is so fucking shit.
Lomachenko is Wlad 2.0 without the power.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

did anybody find a better link than Colonel Bob, Drunk Uncle Larry and some mumbling bish?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck am I still shaking? I feel like I was holding my breath that first round.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

It's funny how by the time Lomachenko throws a punch Anthony Joshua have already knocked his opponent out.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Harold in the house...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

if this fight is close, who do they give it to?


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> if this fight is close, who do they give it to?


Vasyl.........


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Loma back to stalking Salido. Loma jabbing now . Salido walks in with Saldio.. Nice right from Salido but caught on thegloves.. MI missed left from Salido, hard left and right form Salido to the body of Loma. Nice left to the body of Salido... Nice right hook from Loma. Salido stalking now, Loma jabbing now. . Salido back to pressing now,. Loma jabbing now. hard right to body of Loma. Nice hook from Loma.. Loma jabbing and moving now.. Missed left from Loma. Salido stalking the body. Hard right to the body and a nice overhead right right form Salido. Hard left and right to body of Loma.

10 - 9 Salido
20 - 18 Salido


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

2-0 Salido.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

2-0 Salido

Vasyl's face lol


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

loma's inside game looking a bit too relaxed


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Another round for Salido


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2-0 Salido


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Salido round.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

This Loma dude sucks..

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 1 was very close, maybe Salido won......round 2 Salido 10-9 clearly. I think Lomachenko is purposely overcautious so far btw...


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 Salido....man vs boy. pro vs am


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

2-0 Salido. This is midget version of Wlad-Sultan with half the talent.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loma seems to be waiting him out and hoping the weight drain takes something out of him. Salido is winning and landing though.

2-0 Siri


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shit Lomas legs gave with that right hook to the the neck at the end of the round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

1-1


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma won the first round better ring generalship, but doing what I feared - landing too few.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

20-18 Salido.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Loma nervous I reckon.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido is good. He's no fucking bum, but if Loma can beat him, he's the truth--in the pro game.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma is not impressive.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Loma nervous I reckon.


see it in his face at the end of round 2


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lampley was talking about Deal with


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Loma looks a bit uncomfortable in there. Running a bit.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

can we put 10:2 Loma over prime 130 mayweather to rest now?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

2-1 Salido.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Salido and Loma meet in teh middle. Salido misses a right, comes back with a right and left to the body and loma ties up. Hard left and right to body of Loma and they tie up. Loma ties up. Double jab from Loma. Double left right from Salido and loma ties up.. Nice left from Loma. Loma ties up and hits on the break and Cole warns Loma. Salido rushing and hits Loma to the body. They trade jabs. Jab left from Loma.. Double jab from loma. Double left to body of Loma on a tie up.. Jabright from Salido.. Hard left to ody of Loma.. Hard left and missed right to body of Loma. Double jab from Loma.. Overhand right form Salido.. Nice left from Loma.. Hard right form Loma.. Salido banging the body on the inside, hard right and left to the body of Loma at the bell.

10 - 9 Salido
30 - 27 Salido


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido ain't no kid in the amateur 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Salido is very sluggish, but Loma is struggling. Loma does have skills, though. Orlando is dirty as hell.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

3-0 Salido. Loma too nervous and scared about pacing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko doesnt look good. 2:1 Salido


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

I think Loma is fucked.. Salido is landing to the body already. He's just going to start walking to Loma soon.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Salido is throwing some low blows though.

3-0 Siri. Loma needs to open up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think Lomachenko would stop Barrera 

anyways
3-0 Salido


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Hes feeling him out morons. Be patient. People saying "exposed" already lol


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Loma fucking up letting Salido get to the later rounds. He needs to take him out before 6. Anyone else notice Loma being bothered by salidos punches?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

3-0 Salido. Lomachenko looks fucking retarded.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, for some reason, it looks like Loma is having that deer in the headlights look that Bute was showing. Crazy if Salido pulls this off. As I said, he's a very, very good measuring stick to show who is the best in the division.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

3-0 salido


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

30-27 Salido.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Hes feeling him out morons. Be patient. People saying "exposed" already lol


 Nobody has said he's been exposed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I've seen enough. Lomachenko is getting knocked out


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Lomachenko would stop Barrera
> 
> anyways
> 3-0 Salido


makes Morales quit

3-0 Salido


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I wish dealt_with was here to talk about how spectacular Loma looks so far...:lol: It's still early, but the kid looks a little in over his head so far. He'll probably adjust, though.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

The body shots ar killing loma


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

if you watch this fight in slow motion, Lomachenko isn't actually being hit with anything


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

4-0 I told y'all about that overhand right.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

4-0 Salido


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Salidos just roughing him up with pro shit.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

4-0 Salido

this is the dude who is top 5 P4P?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

4-0 Salido


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loma is picking it up but so is Salido. I have it 4-0 Siri, but rounds 1 and 4 were close.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Loma looking bad. I hope, as the commentator's said, he's just pacing himself.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

3-1 Salido.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma took that right hand pretty well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Salido is good. He's no fucking bum, but if Loma can beat him, he's the truth--in the pro game.


Salido is solid.

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

4-0 Salido. Raped Lomachenko's glass body that entire round. Fucked him up good.
Maybe the Glass Shoulders that Ukrainians are known for have passed down to Lomachenko?

4-0 Salido.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> if you watch this fight in slow motion, Lomachenko isn't actually being hit with anything


:rofl


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> if you watch this fight in slow motion, Lomachenko isn't actually being hit with anything


fuckin classic lol


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

40-36 Siri.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma breathing from his mouth.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

If this was an amateur fight, Loma would have lost. An argument can be made that he's not fighting Salido as he would if this was the AMs, that he's feeling Salido out, but feeling someone out, and dropping rounds to someone you shouldn't is two different things. He really needs to step it up. Now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm bored.


Think I'l go make a sandwich .....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;&amp;nbsp;hard flurry to the body of Loma and&amp;nbsp; Lom slips out. Salido pressing. Hard body shots from Salido.. loma jabing . and Salido is pressing.. Missed right and left from Salido.. Nice right hook from Loma and he is bodizing and moving. Hard right to the body and a hard rigth again from Salido. hard left right to body of Loma and Loma ties up. hard left to body of Loma. hard left and right on Loma tied up.. Nice jab from Loma on the outside again.. Loma jabbing and pressing.. Hard 4 punch combo&amp;nbsp; from Loma and Salido slips and&amp;nbsp; lands a hard double left on the insi side.&amp;nbsp; Hard right to the body from Salido on the inside while Loma tries to clench.. Hard left to body of Loma. loma jabs. Hard right and left to body of Loma.&amp;nbsp; Double jab from Loma coming in, once inside eats hard right and left to the body. Big&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp; hoverhand right from Salido and he presses and lands another right to the body at the bell.&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;10 - 9 Salido&lt;br&gt;40 - 36 Salido


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I gave loma that rpund 4-1 Salido


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

5-0 Salido. Loma is the best I eva seen.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

5-0 Salido

Loma threw a combination that round, did nothing though.

I thought he hit harder than Lopez?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

3-2 SAlido, last one was clearly to Loma.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Better round from Loma. Needs to get busier as he can land.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@The Undefeated Gaul, you know Loma better. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cubans take notes. Pros are a different animal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Loma pressing Salido throwing rights toth e body. Nice right hook left from loma on Salido reaching, but Salido lands nice right and left to the body.. Hard left and right from Salido to the body of Loma.. Nice left to body of Salido.. Nice right on the inside from Salido. Nice countr left from Loma. Leaping left just missing from Salidin. Salido banging the body as Loma tries to tie up. Salido boxing and keeping distance now and moving.. Leeas right from Salido and Loma dies up. Nice right hook from Loma another right hook and he gets distance. Nice left from Loma.. Nice lead right and left to the body of Loma and they tie up..

10 - 9 Lomachenko
49 - 46 Salido


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

4-1 Salido. Lomachenko won that round but barely. 
4-1.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

3-2 Salido


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

wow


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma round....

49-46 Salido


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

J/K


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah this guy beats prime Barrera......atsch


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not much happening. this is Salido's fight right now. he can win the fight with lead rights and body shots. Lomachenko needs to speed it up...


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The sad part of this is, all this shit talking about Loma stems from the bullshit Gaul and dealt with spew. It's not a good thing to root against a fighter because of their hardcore fans, but...:-(


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma is holding like a bitch.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

this chick is better commentator than col bob or the hbo crew doesn't talk shit and tells the truth.said the fight in the stands is better


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

4-2, Salido.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loma has got to get busy here. 5-1 Salido


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko got this round


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

6-0 Salido's clearly. Working that body very well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Loma jabbing . Nice right and left to body of Loma and Loma ties up. Salido pressing now.. Hard jab from Loma but Salid banging the body of Loma with hard rights and lefts and Loma ties up. Hare right to body of Loma. Hard right left from sAlid. Hard right hook from Loma. Anotehr nice right uppercut from Loma. Salido presses and Loma ties up. hard left and right to body of Loma and a left hook from Salido. Nice right from Salido. Nice right and and left from Salidoo. Loma is on the bike. Nice right hconter from Loma. Nice left to body of Salido. Salido pressing. Nice right hook from Loma. Salido presssing and lands two lefts . wide right hook grazing from Loma. Nice right from Salsing. Hard left from Salido to the body.. Hard right left to the body of Loma and Loma is on the run.

10 - 9 Salido
59 - 55 Salido


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:3


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Siri 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Guys give loma a break. His mind is not in the fight. His country just got invaded 

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

so 
much 
holding


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Salido's round...


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

4-2 Salido


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

pro game...


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Loma looks too small, he better hope that Salido gasses.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is Loma scared? I know Salido is heavy but I thought this would make him sluggish and Lomachenko more effective with his speed? 

Kind of like Pac vs Margarito


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

5-1 Salido


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

most of lomachenkos punches are arm punches. look fast and pretty but nothing behind it.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

4-2 Salido


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Salido is hurting him to the body. I don't think Loma is going to see all 12 rounds.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I said it. Loma didn't look invincible vs Ramirez, and he didn't look invincible in his WSB fights. I don't know what he is going to implement in the next four rounds that he hasn't been able to implement already.


----------



## N_ N___ (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm sure Loma is winning


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Lomaclincho.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Lomachenko pro Russian or pro Vitali + Nazi protestors......:huh


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

4-3 Salido.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

What the hell is Loma waiting on???


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

7-0 Salido punches and Loma holds. Loma must've learned to box where Wlad did. Clinching the fuck outta Salido.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Salido rd

69-64 Salido


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Salido is a vet. Stepping on feet and punching at nuts

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

the ref has to do something about salidos low blows.. I mean I dont care who wins but Salido is throwing plenty of low blows.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I almost feel bad for Lomachenko.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Salido pressing wildly. Nice rright and left to the body and sneaky right upstairs. Nice right hook from Loma. Double jab from Salid.o. Double jab another double jab from Salido. Nice counter left from Loma.. Hard right to boy of Loma and Loma holds. Hard right and lefts to the body of Loma and Loma is holding. Hard left to body of Loma. right a and lefts from Salido tot he body. Hard right and left to body of Loma and Loma is tying up. Hard left and right and left from Salido... Nice double jab left from Loma.. Hard right to obdy of l of Loma. Loma flurries on the guard of Salido.. Nice coutner right st from Loma. Salid pressing lands hard left to the bod y.. Loma walkis into a jab. hard right to tthe body of Lomaand Salido gets tied up again. Double jabdfom Loma and Loma flurries nothign of note lands and eats a hard right to the body (some may call it a low blow)
10 - 9 Salido
69 - 64 Salido


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Is Lomachenko pro Russian or pro Vitali + Nazi protestors......:huh


probably pro EU (nazi)


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

4-3 Salido


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't even give a fuck about Chavez/Vera. Damn, crazy ass Salido about to pull another upset.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

6-1 Salido


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> probably pro EU (nazi)


:fire

WAR Salido


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Loma looks too small, he better hope that Salido gasses.


Salido doesnt gas. Lomas best chance was early. Fuck. Salido was 5-1underdog. I missed the bet cause I was fucking...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Loma is either running or holding lmao

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> What the hell is Loma waiting on???


He isn't waiting on anything. He is just in over his head. Anything that happens now will because of what Salido fucks up on, ie, getting tired, or reckless. They shouldn't have moved him so fucking fast. I said that from day one.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Whose winning this? (I'm not currently watching)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido doesn't expose his body enough for Loma to get bodyshots in, I feared this too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
Hard right to body and hard right sends Loma stumling.. Salido Landing hard body shots and Loma is on the run and trying to hold.. hard left to the head and left to the body of Loma. Hard right to body of Loma. Salido is pressing. hard right and left to the body of Loma. Lead right from Salidon. Salido mauling and banging the body on the inside.. Hard right from Salido off the ropes. Hard jab left from Loma.. Salido is pressing hard now.. Nice right from Salido coming on5 lefts to the body of Loma. hard right and left to body of Loma and Loma is fighti ng in spurts not. Hard right non teh inside.. Salido is stalking Loma across the ring and forcing loma to hold.. hard right to the body of Loma.

10 - 9 Salido
79 - 73 Salido


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko was crying for a title shot for his 1st fight, gotta come stronger than this if you're crying for a title shot so early in your career


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

5-3 Salido


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

as known crazy stuff to fight a guy like salido in your second pro fight. lomachenko isnt near ready for it. and really where is lomachenkos power so far????
people who thought that would be easy dont know shit about boxing!!!:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 8
> Hard right to body and hard right sends Loma stumling.. Salido Landing hard body shots and Loma is on the run and trying to hold.. hard left to the head and left to the body of Loma. Hard right to body of Loma. Salido is pressing. hard right and left to the body of Loma. Lead right from Salidon. Salido mauling and banging the body on the inside.. Hard right from Salido off the ropes. Hard jab left from Loma.. Salido is pressing hard now.. Nice right from Salido coming on5 lefts to the body of Loma. hard right and left to body of Loma and Loma is fighti ng in spurts not. Hard right non teh inside.. Salido is stalking Loma across the ring and forcing loma to hold.. hard right to the body of Loma.
> 
> 10 - 9 Salido
> 79 - 73 Salido


That is some seriously fucked up scoring.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Loma breathing with his mouth open, holding,dropping his guard for relief whenever he gets the chance...not looking good. Not looking good at all.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Another Salido round. I have it 8-0 but it can be 6-2 AT THE MOST. Loma is still an amateur holding after he lands. I said this since his first fight. Dealt with must be crying.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Lomachenko looks ridiculously uncomfortable. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

For those hoping Salido gasses because of the weight gain... Sorry to burst your bubble but Salido normally rehydrates to 142-146.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

7-1 Salido


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish the snitch was here right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Honestly this should shut up the Lomosexuals for a while.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Oli said:


> Whose winning this? (I'm not currently watching)


one sided

Salido winning


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Lomachenko was crying for a title shot for his 1st fight, gotta come stronger than this if you're crying for a title shot so early in your career


deluded boy. first pro fight? I mean what the fuck does he think?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight is hard to score and close rounds so Lomachenko may get a robbery win


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  3m
How many low blows is Salido going to get away with? #boxing
Expand

 Reply 
 Retweet 
 Favorite 
 More

​
​*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  6m
I have Salido-Lomachenko even thru 6. #boxing #ChavezVera​


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Loma's only answer so far is clinching.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This is why, even somewhat tarnished, Garcia's win over Salido was crazy impressive.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Salido is whooping that ass and showing this guy to be an amateur. Where is Dealt-With?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Crazy how fast Roy Jones Jr. turned on Lomachenko lol. At first he was praising him non-stop, now, he's kind of back off lol.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I think at some point Dan Rafael had it even. :rofl


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think the weight has a whole lot to do with it...


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Loma getting dicked


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

this is kind of sad.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Loma is out of his depth


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

honestly Lomachenko looks bad. he isnt winning not throwing much, when he throws often arm punches and then clinching.

wont get a decision like that!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Salido charging and lands right to body of Loma.. loma is in retreat now.. They trade jabs. Hard lefts to teh head of Loma on the inside. Hard left upstarirs from Salido. Nice jab from Loma. Double jab form Loma. hard right and left from Salidols Harrd Salido is pressing hard lands hard rights to the body. hard right and left to the body of Loma. Salido banging the body with the right and the left. Loma eating two lefts on the inside trying to tie up and eating rights to teh body Hard left to the head of Loma and that is round.

10 - 9 Salido
89 - 82 Salido


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Loma needs a KO, lucky for him he hits harder than Lopez


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Lomachenko is dipping right into that wide right hand to the body. He has to make the adjustment.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Another Salido round. Loma is the goat he beats Morales, Mayweather, Pep, Saddler :rolleyes

Dealt with is gonna off himself.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

If you were to tell me this was possibly the greatest amateur ever (with great all around skills to boot), I wouldn't believe it. He looks so basic and flustered.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This is why, even somewhat tarnished, Garcia's win over Salido was crazy impressive.


Garcia knocked down Salido with a flick of the wrist.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

It's not over yet, but I just don't get it. I just don't get what the fuck they were thinking starting him off this fast. I said even in a win, it'll put premature wear on Loma, talking on such big challenges right away. Take your time. Get some experience. Build a fan base. I called it even prior to the Ramirez fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salido has Loma scared to throw and paniccing and Salido is starting to land upstairs now.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

8-1 Salido


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Love those flash gordon movie outfits in loma's corner

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Crazy how fast Roy Jones Jr. turned on Lomachenko lol. At first he was praising him non-stop, now, he's kind of back off lol.


he is a great talent. just not ready for a guy like salido in his second pro fight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Loma is essentially fighting a dirty less skilled version of B-Hop. A guy who knows every dirty trick in the book and won't have one bit of a moral dilemma in deciding to use those tricks. 

Salido probably didn't even try to lose weight, he just wanted the opportunity and figures if he wins he'll get another big fight without the title.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

6-3 salido


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cotto-Martinez June 7 NYC! 

who's going?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma needs to get his game up and earn a shot next time. If he loses, he will set his career back years.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Another Salido round. Loma is the goat he beats Morales, Mayweather, Pep, Saddler :rolleyes
> 
> Dealt with is gonna off himself.


he doesn't just beat Morales, it's a "mismatch"


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

bWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA-FUCKING-BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA.

Now please do fuck off back to the white supremacist love-in that is ESB, and make sure you close the door behind you.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> *Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn  3m
> How many low blows is Salido going to get away with? #boxing
> Expand
> 
> ...


Dan Rafael is a fat fucking racist retard who worship Klitschkos and any ******* from Ukraine. He should get his fat 500 pound walrus ass down to Kiev and die for Vitali. Take a bullet for Lennox's Son or something.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sigh, guess I caught too much into the hype like I did with JMM vs Bradley.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

I still can't believe that this guy is supposed to be the best amateur of all time. I know that the amateur and pro games are completely different, but fuck...:sad5


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF is that prick Lawrence Cole doing? Absolute cunt, as bad as the Brit referees


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Man v s Boy, Pro vs Am, Deal With where you at bitch


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Loma getting a lesson in pro boxing tonight I knew Salido was too savvy and rugged for him


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

If Loma gets a ko, or a gift decision, then they better puts on the breaks and re-evaluate what they want to do with this kid's career. I said it over and over. Pro experience goes a long way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Salido pressing and land hard right and lefts to the body and LOma and Salido ties up and bangs the the body of Loma. Double left from SAlido ahard rights to teh body of loma and Loma misses a lright. hard right and left from Salido. Loma lands a right himself. Hard right from Salido and they tie up.. Hard right uppercucut. another right and to the body and a left to the body o Loma. Loma is warned aing for holding. Hard right right and left to body of Loma. Nice right from Loma. Loma pushes Salido. Hardleft and right from Salido. Nice right form Salido. Hard right fofrom Salido. Hard right to bod y of Loma and ties up... H hard right to body of Loma and theye tie up Hard r right from Salido and Loma ties up.
10 - 9 Salido
99 - 91 Salido


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

loma needs to throw so so so much earlier 
he's fighting so stupid.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

there is sadness and pathos here on a lot of levels.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

salido is throwing low all night long. does the ref doesnt see it or is he corrupt?

anyway another salido round.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Pasta salido

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Loma needs a KO on my card.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The myth of Loma has been extinguished. Even if Loma gets a miracle KO. He's been losing damn near every round to a past prime Salido.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko is a bum.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

8-2 Salido.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gotta love HBO doing all that Loma nut hugging. You would think Salido is fighting with brass knuckes in there


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

9-1 Salido


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Salido is good, but he is not the best at his weight. Loma is losing to an overweight, sluggish fighter.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Got Loma up by 3

Class performance from Vasyl.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loma needs something dramatic.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Loma is fucked here. Can't hurt him and is down big.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

7-3 Salido


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Go for the KO cmon


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Now that this backfired maybe Bob will allow Rigo to fight Loma


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta' start working on new nicknames for the golden one:

Lomachumpko
No Mas Chenko
Loada'hypeko .......


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

salido was watching bhopfight by the look of things


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> salido is throwing low all night long. does the ref doesnt see it or is he corrupt?
> 
> anyway another salido round.


Ref seems completely against Lomachenko.

Im scoring it to Salido myself, but the ref keeps pulling Lomachenko and warning him for nothing while doing nothing about Salidos low blows


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

the art of boxing commentary is dead. shame.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Has Dealt_With been banned? He should be here for this.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Now that this backfired maybe Bob will allow Rigo to fight Loma


Loma gets schooled badly


----------



## ajsoto83 (Jan 26, 2014)

This lomachenko guy really stinks. Title fight in 2nd pro fight. There's a reason you work your way up the ranks for experience. Lol

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Any chance that Salido actually gets a decision... in Texas... against Bop's golden boy...???


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Salido is so slickishly dirty. Reigning in low blows where the ref can't see.  Lol.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Squanto said:


> I still can't believe that this guy is supposed to be the best amateur of all time. I know that the amateur and pro games are completely different, but fuck...:sad5


Oh, he was spectacular in the AMs, no doubt, but all you had to do is watch his WSB fights, and his fight with Ramirez to know that he wasn't this invincible monster his hardcore, delusional fans make him out to be. The fact that he hasn't been stopped says a lot about how great of an amateur he was, but it takes more than the ability to survive to win a fight, doesn't it?


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

How embarrassing this is.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Salido tired. Loma's round and it's probably close...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

You never know, Loma might get the decision.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hbo pulling out every excuse in the book


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Salido is so slickishly dirty. Reigning in low blows where the ref can't see. Lol.


The Mexican Manassa Mauler. :yep


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

HBO commentary team having a meltdown.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko won this fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Texas.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

10-8 Loma in Round 12

Got him winning by 5 rounds.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lawrence Cole getting roasted...


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I had Salido up by 2 rounds but fuck his low blows and Cole. Hope Cole just goes away.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

If you didn't know both guys names before the fight or never heard of either fighter then Solido would of won this.


----------



## N_ N___ (Feb 19, 2014)

I came out with 6-6 on a questionable feed.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

7-5 Salido


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

9-3 Salido Loma is very overrated but Cole is a disgrace


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lomanchenko split would not surprise me...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

strong finish by Lomachenko


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

let's hope they don't rob Salido


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma blatantly won this fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11. 

Hard left and rright o body of Loma. Salido banging the the body and loma jabbing and turning him. Salido banging the body and , white Loma ties up. Nice right counter from Loma and Salidois s tying up. Nicece left from Loma. Hard right to body o Loma. Hard right and left to body o of Loma.. Nice left to body of Salido and Salido is tying up.. Hardd left to body fo loma. hard right to body of Loma. Hard right and left but Loma and landing nice lefts .. Hard right on tthie ininside. Hard left from Loma stuns Salido Salido holding on for dear life. Salido holding and maulign Hard left afrom Salid and Loma is eats a right and left from Salido coming offf the ropes.

10 - 9 Lomachenko
108 - 101 Salido

Round 12

Loma charges and SAlido ties up. Loma and Salido headbutt and Cole cals time. Salido pressing . misss right from Loma. Salidobanging Loma Loma hard rwith hard rights to the body a upstarihgts. Hard counter right and lerft from loma. Salido and Loma ties up . Salido got hurt with a left to the body Loma killing Salido to the body beating him piller to post and having his way with him. Hard lefts to teh body and Salido is almost out on his feet.

10 - 9 Lomachenco
117 - 111 Salido


----------



## ajsoto83 (Jan 26, 2014)

I do not want to see this loma cat ever again. He's boring as fuck. Almost as bad as Rigo. Salido with his dirty blows. Wtf. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko will get that decision anyway. He has to go on to make history in order to get attention as an ukranien in the states.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good job by Salido. He pulled off another upset. Good job "Siri" I definitely underestimated you.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma blatantly won this fight


GTFO


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Loma had the welterweight ready to go


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko won this fight.


:lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Missed a few minutes of the fight and didn´t score sinec then......ugly fight, all I can say.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lomatards have nothign to ever say again.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Props to Loma for even trying this and finishing strong even if he loses. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Salido gonna get the loss.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma blatantly won this fight


shut up


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido must be disqualified 

Loma won this anyway.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hope Salido don't get jobbed. Loma has been EXPOSED @The Undefeated Gaul @Dealt_with


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

8-4 Siri


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Lmao the fix is in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lomachenko won on my book.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Salido baby 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Fucking welterweight.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

hahaha

goood

get in line Loma and earn that shit


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

YES!

War Salido :ibutt

#1-1


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

good decision! poor loma


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lolololol


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Loma gonna cry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd patterson's official scorecard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsoto83 (Jan 26, 2014)

Salido split decision

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Yasssssssssssssss


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Lows blows and other dirty tactics. Welcome to the pro game, Vasyl.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wish I would've betted on this fight.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

That was the most impressive second fight loss in the entire history of the sport.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rigo. You next!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good outcome. he won it...


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bob probably blew a gasket, HBO is in tears, and somewhere Rigo is laughing his ass off.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

unquestionably the worst officiating ive ever seen in my life. fights like that make me question why i bother with this sport. so sad


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes!!!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Close fight, Salido did his job. But Loma finished stronger and more effective.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Well, at least I won some vcash.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No robbery n Texas? :yikes

What do I do now when those bats start flying out my butt?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

I actually liked a lot of what lomachenko did...especially in 1st half of fight and last round.....close fight for me....I wasnt keeping score.
but I was impressed with lomachenko's work in early rounds thst others didnt seem to like


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:happy


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrible ref job, but Salido did what he had and was able to. People work their way up for a reason.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Well, I feel bad for Lomachenko. I said it over, and over, and over. You don't move that fucking fast in pro boxing. You just don't. He got an education, tonight. Well deserved decision for Salido. I pat myself on the back for calling it from day one. I was rooting for Loma, but I called it from the beginning. This is why great amateurs EASE into pro boxing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

these lomatards looks so dumb now. I cant take them serious anymore (not that I ever did:lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

learn the pro craft and not jump up levels

wheres all those loma nuthuggers :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

If Loma puts his punches together and stayed busy, he stops him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Loma got a education last night.
His fans on suicide watch










they said Loma could beat Floyd Mayweather Jr.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Salido deserved the win on the scorecard but Lomachenko got fucked over.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes!!! I though Salido was gonna get robbed,


----------



## ajsoto83 (Jan 26, 2014)

I wonder if Arum still feels that Lomachenko is the top 5 fighter in the world. Lol. Fucking bad decision on Arum and Loma team. I did not see anything special with Loma. Boring boring fighter

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Loma proved that he wasn't capable of defeating a welterweight, he'll bounce back. Good fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, your boy, @The Undefeated Gaul, did very well. When he begins to climb the professional ladder, he's going to be a major talent. I doubt any amateur, with only one pro fight, could pull off a fight with Salido like that.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

hang about....what belt is salido holding there in the interview ??


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmao. This is funny.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

No reason for Loma to get matched with this particular guy. Too rough too big and too damn experienced.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Loma got a education last night.
> His fans on suicide watch
> 
> 
> ...


styles make fights. Loma over prime 130 mayweather 10:2. dealt_with has phoned in to say he stands by it.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Shut up max

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck HBO and the low blow conspiracy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@MadcapMaxie called it (among others) and from start to finish. Gotta respect that.

I´m not happy though, I was actually wanting Loma to win because I picked him by decision in the league and I mean Salido missing weight and going to the ring as a welter, aw. 
I think Loma still has a good future....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Well, I feel bad for Lomachenko. I said it over, and over, and over. You don't move that fucking fast in pro boxing. You just don't. He got an education, tonight. Well deserved decision for Salido. I pat myself on the back for calling it from day one. I was rooting for Loma, but I called it from the beginning. This is why great amateurs EASE into pro boxing.


yep said it would be crazy. lomatards dont know enough about boxing. they actually thought it would be an easy fight.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

A good and close fight in my opinion. Salido fights in a really compact way, so Lomachenko wasn't able to catch him often while Salido was getting closer. Lomachenko seemed to have a lot left in the tank, I think he'll learn a lot from this fight and come back stronger. He's talented and showed some warrior spirit at the end, I'm still a fan. Salido definitly threw some low punches, but I'd have to rewatch the fight to be sure of the importance it had on the fight. 

Anyway, Good job Salido !


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Amateur boxing vs Pro. :lol::lol::deal


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loma classy as hell in the interview.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Sure HBO, rag on about the low blows, but forget about the ridiculous holding for the first 10 rounds.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Impressed with Loma, if he had been busier he might of pulled it off. Siri a G. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma talking like a man, no BS, no excuses( and he could use more than one)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So Bunce basically says if you get hit low, flop and try to get points off, like this:


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Loma classy as hell in the interview.


no doubt.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew Salido was going to work him, just like Patterson smashed rademacher back in my day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

vasyl being a very good sport. respect he knows he bit off too much and isn't getting sucked into the HBO bs of trying to justify his loss. where's the compilation of his holding? Vasyl gained my respect in that interview. He looks quite destroyed by this though and basically said he knows he got his ass kicked so no excuses.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Loma talking like a man, no BS, no excuses( and he could use more than one)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, boxing need more people like Lomachenko.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> Sure HBO, rag on about the low blows, but forget about the ridiculous holding for the first 10 rounds.


No shit. Typical HBO dick riding.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Great decision that, glad they didn't rob Siri. Lomachenko has learned allot tonight, first time he hasn't had everything his own way. I'm sure they'll go back to the drawing board and come again.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Poor Chavez Jr. he doesn't know that he's like the side-story. Naw, just kidding. No one outside of the hardcores honestly gives a fuck about Lomachenko. Sad to say, but the guy won't ever be a draw. His style isn't exciting, he doesn't speak English, and he failed to make history. He's going to be a phenomenal talent, though. He put on a hell of a fight against a veteran and a world champion.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Holy fuck Lampley's comments about Laurence Cole were funny.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JCC Jr. gonna KO Vera next.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Loma talking like a man, no BS, no excuses( and he could use more than one)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah he made a fan out of me.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

again.....if someone could enlighten me...what belt was salido holding in his interview ?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez showed up late to his own fight :fire. @Bogotazo, this kid doesn't seem like he gives a fuck, honestly.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Loma talking like a man, no BS, no excuses( and he could use more than one)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Except Loma held like a bitch for 11 rounds. Maybe if he didn't hold so fucking much, he wouldn't have gotten fucked.
Judges hate holding more than low blows.
Lomachenko is Wlad lite minus the power and talent.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Poor Chavez Jr. he doesn't know that he's like the side-story. Naw, just kidding. No one outside of the hardcores honestly gives a fuck about Lomachenko. Sad to say, but the guy won't ever be a draw. His style isn't exciting, he doesn't speak English, and he failed to make history. He's going to be a phenomenal talent, though. He put on a hell of a fight against a veteran and a world champion.


Agree with most of this. I would rather watch Rigondeaux fight any day than Lomachenko.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Loma classy as hell in the interview.


yep.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

There was no low blow conspiracy. Salido was fighting dirty, but he was using angles so the ref didn't see everything he was doing. It's up to the fighter and the corners to bring that shit up to the refs attention.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> again.....if someone could enlighten me...what belt was salido holding in his interview ?


WBO, if I remember correctly.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma a classy man. 

He won the fight. I will be watching it in slow motion and explaining why he won the fight. 

Lomachenko did what I feared however if you look at my prediction, I'm accurate and know what I'm talking about and certainly knew what I was talking about here. 

Salido was a huge guy at 147lbs, I think he roided. Nevertheless, I think a rematch in the future will mean Salido will lose.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I really appreciate Loma's skill and sportsmanship but I think Bob should cash out now. Give him a soft touch then feed him to Rigo


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vic said:


> @MadcapMaxie called it (among others) and from start to finish. Gotta respect that.
> 
> I´m not happy though, I was actually wanting Loma to win because I picked him by decision in the league and I mean Salido missing weight and going to the ring as a welter, aw.
> I think Loma still has a good future....


Cheers man. I argued so long on why Salido wins. The poll shows overwhelming majority thought Loma would win while I maintained from the start Salido wins by Dec. Never called a KO.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Props to Salido, Lomachenko has a lot to learn still, Lomchenko WILL be a future champion without a doubt, Salido is a very tough fighter, All the champs at 130 massacre Salido, and Laurence Cole is the worst ref ever and I've hated him ever since I saw his terrible officiating firsthand at the Abraham-Dirrell fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually very, very happy about this fight, Loma's chin looked impressive. I can't say much about Lomachenko's stamina because he threw too few during the earlier rounds.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> again.....if someone could enlighten me...what belt was salido holding in his interview ?


Not Lomachenko's.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

someone bump the tread where dealt win claimed loma would beat floyd and marquez


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> WBO, if I remember correctly.


how so ??....didnt he lose it on the scales ??


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma a classy man.
> 
> He won the fight. I will be watching it in slow motion and explaining why he won the fight.
> 
> ...


You sure know how cringeworthy you sound? it is just a fact that you are a retarted fanboy. really nothing more. and you cant be taken serious when you talk about your god lomachenko. really not.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> So Bunce basically says if you get hit low, flop and try to get points off, like this:


it's worked in recent years...


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

war Vera!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew when I looked into the face of Lawrence Cole, he would be a shitcunt. The black ref (forgot his name) would have done a fine job referreering that fight.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm actually very, very happy about this fight, Loma's chin looked impressive. I can't say much about Lomachenko's stamina because he threw too few during the earlier rounds.


YDKSAB.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lomachenko had a great career, I think it's time for him to retire.
Nothing else to prove.
1-1.
That's not bad. Eric Crumble didn't even get 1 win I think.
So he'll finish above Crumble.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

My heart felt condolences to GGG and his family.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

40-day mourning period for the dead. That's the way it should be done.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

too bad for GGG...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Salido was not very good this fight, and the fact that Loma lost to this guy said a lot about where he is as a pro. Great talent, but not ready for the big boys. GRJ>>>Loma.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Props to Salido, Lomachenko has a lot to learn still, Lomchenko WILL be a future champion without a doubt, Salido is a very tough fighter, All the champs at 130 massacre Salido, and Laurence Cole is the worst ref ever and I've hated him ever since I saw his terrible officiating firsthand at the Abraham-Dirrell fight.


Massacre? Why the fuck does everyone overrate the champions at 130 lbs.? Dude, you remind me of the same shit people were talking about when Mendez beat Usmanee. Shit like Garcia didn't want none of Mendez. Funny how that all ended when Mendez got KTFO by journeyman Barthelemy. Dude, the landscape at 130 lbs. isn't all that good.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I knew when I looked into the face of Lawrence Cole, he would be a shitcunt. The black ref (forgot his name) would have done a fine job referreering that fight.


:rolleyes


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

He done okay for his 2nd fight but the Lomotards make it hard to root for him. Same as the Rigotards.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma a classy man.
> 
> He won the fight. I will be watching it in slow motion and explaining why he won the fight.
> 
> ...


You predicted an incredibly underwhelming and mediocre performance with lots of holding and few clean shots from the GOAT?

You of all people called _that_?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a theory about the Salido SD:


Chavez Jr is yet to come, and the Texas commission decided that two robberies in one night would look bad. :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Salido was not very good this fight, and the fact that Loma lost to this guy said a lot about where he is as a pro. Great talent, but not ready for the big boys. GRJ>>>Loma.


Now Gary got fight for a vacant title because of this Bullshit, should have been GRJ in the first place. Loma will fight gradovich next.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko won the fight, but he made a tactical error when he didn't go for body punching and setting traps. This is what Loma does in his fights in the past.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"Siri" Salido just had the win of the year SOFAR.
(Pushing Collazo's Ortiz win off the chart)


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

I think if I was on acid, Kellerman's buggy eyes would fuck me up for life.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I knew when I looked into the face of Lawrence Cole, he would be a shitcunt. The black ref (forgot his name) would have done a fine job referreering that fight.


Gaul when you get banned in 24 hours how many times a day for the next month you reckon you'll re-watch the fight? 3 times a day?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Now Gary got fight for a vacant title because of this Bullshit, should have been GRJ in the first place. Loma will fight gradovich next.


I think Lomachenko will fight Gary for a vacant title tbh and Lomachenko WILL ACHIEVE BOXING HISTORY by WINNING A WORLD TITLE IN HIS 3RD PRO FIGHT. The same as Muangsurin!


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko won the fight, but he made a tactical error when he didn't go for body punching and setting traps. This is what Loma does in his fights in the past.


atsch


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chavez is in his physical prime.He's got a chance to make some huge money and make a ton of noise 168-175.He has to get it going tonight

#TeamChavez


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> how so ??....didnt he lose it on the scales ??


Mikey was holding his two titles after he beat Juanma too. They don't strip you right then and there I suppose.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

at times lomachenko didnt knew how to help him except clinching... in fact for many parts of the fight. But well still a great talent just human like any other fighter even if it is hard for lomatards to understand. even lomachenko showed flaws in there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Everyone hating on my boy JC MEGASTAR, JC gonna put this cat to sleep


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think Lomachenko will fight Gary for a vacant title tbh and Lomachenko WILL ACHIEVE BOXING HISTORY by WINNING A WORLD TITLE IN HIS 3RD PRO FIGHT. The same as Muangsurin!


GRJr. By KO


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can't believe i missed Loma getting beat. i've been slipping as a boxing fan lately missing and forgetting events. need to slap myself.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Gaul when you get banned in 24 hours how many times a day for the next month you reckon you'll re-watch the fight? 3 times a day?


Whatever they come up with after the slow-mo screening will be a masterpiece of self-delusion.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Chavez showed up late to his own fight :fire. @Bogotazo, this kid doesn't seem like he gives a fuck, honestly.


Not the best attitude but I think he prepared hardcore for this fight. Looks healthily thin instead of drained or bloated.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Gaul when you get banned in 24 hours how many times a day for the next month you reckon you'll re-watch the fight? 3 times a day?


Being honest, I'll realistically watch it around 3 times. It's taking effect in 3 days not 24 hours. @Bogotazo That's what I agreed on all along otherwise we don't have a deal on the bet.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko won the fight, but he made a tactical error when he didn't go for body punching and setting traps. This is what Loma does in his fights in the past.


:rofl
loma 10 floyd 2 :rofl 
:rofl
:rofl 
:rofl


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Bunce is such a fucking idiot 

"The Duddy fight was 8 years ago" 

Fucking plonker.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PLEX trained Brian Vera coming to the ring...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko won the fight.


No. Shut up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vera not on the same class as JCC MegaSTAR


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lil Chavez about to make a major statement and make people buy Ward vs Chavez Jr this year, @turbotime.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No. Shut up.


:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko won the fight, but he made a tactical error when he didn't go for body punching and setting traps. This is what Loma does in his fights in the past.


salido hardly gave openings to the body. if you would know what you are watching you would know that salido was very hard to catch on the body especially because he made himself smaller and because he often buckled his knees. elbows nice and thight on his body. just good move by salido.
lomachenko still has to learn stuff.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Being honest, I'll realistically watch it around 3 times. It's taking effect in 3 days not 24 hours. @Bogotazo That's what I agreed on all along otherwise we don't have a deal on the bet.


Sure no problem. Enjoy your vacation mang. Maybe in the month your gone try and get your head out of your ass and out of Dealt withs? You can actually be a quality poster when not dick riding or talking about Loma. The same of which cannot be said of Dealt with.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lomachenko crying smiley coming soooooooooooooooooooooooon.

:frochcry :frochcry2 abbycry


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Lil Chavez about to make a major statement and make people buy Ward vs Chavez Jr this year, @turbotime.


Ward would fight Chavez coming off a loss. Guy is like begging for that fight to happen.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vera trying to box JC Megastar is a bad strategy.
War CHAVEZ.
ITS TIME


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> how so ??....didnt he lose it on the scales ??


Yes, but I think the physical belt is the property of the title holder and if you lose it the belt org issues a new physical belt to the former title holder. 
Here is a photo of Zab holding belts that he lost years earlier at the Judah-Paris fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

One HUGE factor why the fight was closer than it should have been...

The PACING STRATEGY. Once Loma fits his game around it, it will be lights out for anybody.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> :rofl
> loma 10 floyd 2 :rofl
> :rofl
> :rofl
> :rofl


How would Floyd manage to get 2 whole rounds against the guy we just witnessed? The bad defense, the holding, the pitty-pat -- How would Mayweather overcome it?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

and i missed Crawford vs Burns! the fuck is wrong with me??


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Vamos Chavez!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Lil Chavez about to make a major statement and make people buy Ward vs Chavez Jr this year, @*turbotime*.


He is he is gonna destroy Vera and I can't wait to see him be the name that takes Ward to the next level.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

chavez is going to knock vera out!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> and i missed Crawford vs Burns! the fuck is wrong with me??


Your slippin'... :lol:
Crawford defo is the goods 1a 1b w/Vasquez @135lbs


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

but really wont be a big deal. vera isnt a super middleweight and not world class anyway.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is he is gonna destroy Vera and I can't wait to see him be the name that takes Ward to the next level.


Indeed, we are in the same page here. Ward vs Chavez Jr could be a pretty great event if he wins big tonight.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Being honest, I'll realistically watch it around 3 times. It's taking effect in 3 days not 24 hours. @Bogotazo That's what I agreed on all along otherwise we don't have a deal on the bet.


He didn't win, the ref job was diabolical, came on very strong late and had Salido going in the last. Too late though.

So yeah, I'm gonna have to jump right off this train.

Not. He's got a ton ahead of him. I'm actually surprised he didn't get stopped (as I watched the fight). Salido's size and body shots bothered him Tremendously from the early going and he hung in.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I'm actually rooting for the fat doofus. I think he wins by KO this time. Vera can't hurt Chavez.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Sure no problem. Enjoy your vacation mang. Maybe in the month your gone try and get your head out of your ass and out of Dealt withs? You can actually be a quality poster when not dick riding or talking about Loma. The same of which cannot be said of Dealt with.


Thanks. You deserve props for being one of the few who felt Salido would do better than 73% of people and 18 out of 21 'boxing experts' gave him credit for.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Vurra!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Vera not on the same class as JCC MegaSTAR


yeah. he is...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chavez has the biggest head of any "Middleweight" in history.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He didn't win, the ref job was diabolical, came on very strong late and had Salido going in the last. Too late though.
> 
> So yeah, I'm gonna have to jump right off this train.
> 
> Not. He's got a ton ahead of him. I'm actually surprised he didn't get stopped (as I watched the fight). Salido's size and body shots bothered him Tremendously from the early going and he hung in.


The ref was terrible, he needs to retire and marry C.J Ross.

Why leave? You should believe. Dude you were drinking though loool


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Vera stalking and JCC jabbing and circling Vera. Chavez out of Vera's ange and jabbing to the body and head anckkeeping him turnign. They trade jjas. Hard left tto body of Vera. Cavez jabbing and slipping Vera's jab.. Hard right form Cahvez. Chavez jabbing anc circling.. Hard over hand right from Chaves another overhand right . A nice left from chaveez. double jab from Chavez.. Chavez working that stick and moving and circling Vera. Cahvez slps Vera's right an lands a jab. Double jab from Chavez. Hard jab from Chavez body and head. Vera stalking and following. Nice left from Vera.. Hard left fro mChaves. Vera misses his jab and hook. Double jab from Chavez. Nice jab fro mChavez. Blocke right from Vera. Hard counter right and hard coutner left from Chavez on Vera coming in. Double jab from Chavez.

10 - 9 Chavez Jr.
Easy


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chavez looking way better. He wants it this time. I think he'll stop him late.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Your slippin'... :lol:
> Crawford defo is the goods 1a 1b w/Vasquez @135lbs


lmao tell me about it. gotta get my mind right.

glad to hear that Crawford did his thing. now im about to go search for the fight atsch:twisted


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> Indeed, we are in the same page here. Ward vs Chavez Jr could be a pretty great event if he wins big tonight.


What a schooling that would be.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chavez looks really lively early. Looks to be in good shape. Great jab


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> yeah. he is...


You'll see Vera gonna get put to sleep a unmotivated out of shape Chavez outboxed him first fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks. You deserve props for being one of the few who felt Salido would do better than 73% of people and 18 out of 21 'boxing experts' gave him credit for.


everybody who knows something about boxing knew that it wasnt going to be an easy fight. clear as fuck. expert might picked lomachenko but I bet you wont find many fools who thought it would be easy work.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He didn't win, the ref job was diabolical, came on very strong late and had Salido going in the last. Too late though.
> 
> So yeah, I'm gonna have to jump right off this train.
> 
> Not. He's got a ton ahead of him. I'm actually surprised he didn't get stopped (as I watched the fight). Salido's size and body shots bothered him Tremendously from the early going and he hung in.


Loma clearly has stuff going for him. He was just too hasty to get a title fight and picked the wrong opponent. He ain't no Saensak Muangsurin.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good round for both. 

Chavez round...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The ref was terrible, he needs to retire and marry C.J Ross.
> 
> Why leave? You should believe. Dude you were drinking though loool


Read the post again :lol: I'm not going anywhere. Until March 22 :yep


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dude is already bitching out. Imagine this clown fighting Andre Ward.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Jr looks in great shape, but I'm not sure it's a good idea for him to play the slickster... He'll get tagged too often. Still, there seems to be some room for his left to the body.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2 

Vera out stalking getting nothign but the Cavez jab. Hard right fom Vera and Chavez eats it. still on the stick jabbing and circling Vera. Hard left fro m Chavez. HArd left again and a right fro m Chavez.. Chavez simply out boxing and circling VEra. Nice right on the inside from Vera.. Hard left to body of Vera. Chaves jbbign and pressing Vera now.. Nice right from Vera. Hard left and right from Chzvez.. Nice left from Vera and a head butt. Nice right from Chaves. Nice right from Vera. Hard left uppercut from Chavez on the inside.. hard right from Vera over Chavez jab.. They trade jabs now. Triple jab from Vera. hard jab right from Chavez. Hard left to the body of Vera. Hard jab to body of Vera. Hard left hook from Chavez.. Vera misses two rights. Nice right to body of Vera.

10 - 9 Chavez
20 - 18 Chavez Jr.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Left hook to the body Jr!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Berliner said:


> everybody who knows something about boxing knew that it wasnt going to be an easy fight. clear as fuck. expert might picked lomachenko but I bet you wont find many fools who thought it would be easy work.


There were some quality posters who thought Salido gets stopped early..cough @Flea Man cough... People buy into hype it's understandable. I didn't buy into Broner, didn't buy into Loma and was right both times.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Just thinking about it... these are two great chins in the ring right now.
JCC's chin seems virtually unbreakable, and it takes a hell of a lot to crack Vera's.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Dude is already bitching out. Imagine this clown fighting Andre Ward.


Fight would end on a clash of heads in 3rds tops.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just took my daughter to the bathroom to poop for the first time. What i miss!?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The ref was terrible, he needs to retire and marry C.J Ross.


Hey, make the fucker retire, he deserves it. - but force him to marry CJ Ross? That' a bit harsh, don't you think?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez showing a jab to the body tonight...
(New in the arsenal)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Vera out pressing and Chavez blocking it. Vera trying to jab and get inside. Vera slips in a nice jab. ice left hook from Chavez. Nice left from Vera.. Har right to body of Chavez. Blcoked right from Vera. Hard left to body of Vera. Hard left to body of Chavez. Vera is jabbing and Chavez lands a ja. Blocked Vera Right. Hard left hook and hard right from Chavez and Vera is caught on the ropes. Vera lnad a right to fight off the ropes.. They trade jabs. hard right to obdy of Vera.. Chavez picking Vera off with the jab now. Hard right from Chavez again.. Hard right from Vera. Hard left to ody of Vera.. Hard right from Chavez, Vera comes back with a right. double jab from Chavez. Missed work from Vera. Hard right to ody of Vera. They trade jabs.

10 - 9 Chavez
30 - 27 Chavez


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez jab :deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

veras defence is much better than last time. improved clearly


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

i like how chavez is using his jab to the body to set up his left hook


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I love Vera. Guy is straight fucking G. Showing Chavez Jr. no respect.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Left hook to the body just like your dad, Junito!

4-0 Chavez.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Now Jr is playing his game.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

round 4

Nice right from Chavez. Chavez jabbing to the body and blocking Vera's work.. Vera jabbing and pressing and falling short. Nice left hook to head of vera.. Missed right from Vera.. Nice jab from Vera... Nice right upper cut on the inside from Chavez. Chavez presssing and Vera eats a hard right to the body and a right to the head. They trade jabs. Blocked right from Vera and missed flurry on the inside from Vera.. Hard left to body of Vera. Hard right from Chavez.. hard left again from Chavez and Vera elbows him. Chavez walking Vera down now. Vera gets told to break. hard right from Chavez. Vera is flurring. Hard right uppercut from Chavez.. Hard left right from Chavez on the inside... Hard left to body of Verra. Chavez staliking. Double right on a leaning Vera and that is round.

10 - 9 Chavez
40 - 36 Chavez


--
Vera isn't gonna finish the fight.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Left hook to the body just like your dad, Junito!
> 
> 4-0 Chavez.


you think chavez won the 3rd?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chavez is a fucking powerhouse at this weight. Vera boxing him well but he'll fade. Too brave for his own good. Chavez putting in the early body work.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Froch-Groves 2 on HBO...


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

wonder did jr bring any of his cartel buddies over for this fight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Why do they wear those stupid ass headbands?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Just got compared to his dad vs Edwin Rosario ?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Executioner said:


> you thought chavez won the 3rd?


Yes, clearly the better punches....


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

LOL. that was pretty G move from Jr.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Chavez pressing now behind his ja and slipping Vera's workd. Jab right form Chaveez. Chaez leands huge right, Vera thows a right back. hard left another left from Chavez to teh body.. Chavez trapping Vera on the reopes.. Huge right and left to the body of Vera. Vera rlurrying and nothing landing clean.. Chavez clowns him and comes at him.. . Hard right again from Chavez. Hardrd double jab from Vera and a nice right from Vera and Vera ties up. h hard left to the head hard left to teh ody o Vera. Chavez wearing Vera down. Another hard right from Chavez and Vera ties up. Nice right from Vera. Hard rright to the body from Chaevez. Cheav lands hard left t to the body. Hard right and left to head of Vera. Chavez simply moving Vera where ever he wants him.

10 - 9 Chavez
50 - 45 Chavez


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:lol: Chaves pullin an Ali


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Shut up Roy. We know Vera sucks

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Hard body shots from Chavez. Hard right from Chavez. Hard left from chavez. Stiff ja from Chavez.. . Hard left to body of Vera again. Nice right coutner ffrom Chavez. Chavez stepping back and getting space from Vera tand Vera elbows and he is warned. Nice left fro mVera. They trade jabs.. . Hard right hand counter from Chavez. Nice right from Chavez on the inside.. Hard left to body of Vera. Vera is retreating. Hard left from Chavez and Vera is flurrying ang hitting the guard. Hard jab from Chavez. Nice left hook from Cheavez.. Hard double right from Chavez. Har right and left from Chavez while Vera is trapped on the ropes.

10 - 0 Chavez
60 - 54 Chavez


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

HBO is still salty about Loma


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chavez just needs to be more active. Jeez. He's so much better than Vera.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Told you all Chavez putting on a masterclass on caveman Vera.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Shut up Roy. We know Vera sucks
> 
> sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


i've got merchant and the colonel as commontators. what are hbo saying.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Loma classy as hell in the interview.


This..he's a big kid too

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

much better work by vera. giving angles and traps that chavez falls in on.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight is underwhelming, after what happened with Lomachenko. I'm going to bed. I'm just not in the mood to watch a CHavez Jr. fight.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This fight is underwhelming, after what happened with Lomachenko. I'm going to bed. I'm just not in the mood to watch a CHavez Jr. fight.


Your gonna miss your boy get beat down. (Vera)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Left hook from Chjavez. Nice right from Chavez. Vera jabbing buthey are short.. They trade jabs.. Hard right and left hook from Chavez. Vera flurring but not lnanding jabr irght from Chavez is grazing.. Double jab from Vera. Har right from Chavea. Another right from Chavez.. Hard left from Chavez. Hard left uppercut form Chavez. Hard left and right from Chavez.. Hard overhand right form cheavz. Double left t ot body of Chavez. Hard left and right. Hard right and left from Chaez. Do. hard right and left from Chvez. Vera holding on. Hard doule left right from Chavez and Vera is backing up.. Hard left right and lefleft from Chavez. . hard left and d right again from Chavez. Vera is running out of gas quickly.

10 - 9 Chavez
70 - 63 Chavez


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Stoppage coming. Vera has a iron jaw, but I don´t beleive he will take all this punishment until the last round.....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vera just to weak for a big super middleweight like Chavez.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chavez is beating his ass now.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

This is what happens when Chavez trains more than a week.
(Take your head out yo azz Julio Jr.)


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> much better work by vera. giving angles and traps that chavez falls in on.


You kidding?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oh fuck off ref


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Wooooow. Feel bad for Vera man. He didn't deserve that.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Comparing Chavez Jr to Rousey..lol,.really Max?

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vera is pretty poor tough guy but not much else


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This is why I like Chavez, he's exciting as fuck. Even though he's a cheater and a spoiled kid, I like the kid.

Fan of his.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You kidding?


...well for the first part of the round until he started getting clipped.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez is killing Vera


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

texas acting corrupt again


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Corrupt ass ref.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

They meet each other in the middle . Vera jabbing and doubling the jab and trying to keep range. Nice left hook from Chavez. Vera jabbing and misses a right. Ref warns Vera for somethign. left from Chavez. Hard lef to the body ahard left to teh head. Vera going back now. Nice right uppercut. from Vera. Grazing left from Chavez. Vera missing righta inside. hard rigtht and left to body of Vera and Vea is going back. Hard left to body of Vera. Hard overhad right.. Har left to body of Vera as he flurries and misses. 

Ref takes a point from Vera for fouling

Vera flurring . HHUGE overhand right and Vera is hurt . Hard left from CHvez. Hard left to body of Vera.. Hard right to head and right of Vera. hard right from Cavez. Hard overhand right to Vera on the ropes he is getting decimated out there.

10 - 9 (-1pt)
10 - 8 Chavez
80 - 71 Chavez


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward is happy as fuck somewhere in OAKtown. :deal


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Body punching now taking effect... Vera is on his last leg.
(Tough MoFo tho)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Chez. lands hard left hook fr. Vera coming back. Jab from Chavez Vera mssing his work.. Hard right from Chavez. They trade jabs.. Hard right to body of Vera.. Nice right uppercut from. Vera. Har left right fto body of Vera. Vera eats a hard left and right to head of Vera and Vera is backing up. Hard left and right and another left and right from Chavez. Vera is tring to survive now... hard ounter right from Chavez. Huge left to body of Vera. Havez lands had left and right. another left from Chavez. Vera arm punching now agraid to set his feet. Vheavz walkin him down. lnad heavy right. Hard left from Chavez and Vera pushes his head down. Vera ties up Hard left to the body and left upstairs sends Vera back at the bell.

10 - 9 Chavez
90 - 80 Chavez


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

use your jab and let him walk into you. then catching him when he has finished his leads. then comeback.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vera is tough as hell, otherwise the fight would have ended...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Why are you guys even scoring the fight..Chavez got this even before the bell rang

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Safety Roy? Go fuck yourself.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Them mexicans and their head bands..lol

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10
Vera pressing and flurrying on the guard of Chavez, eats hard left at tthe end of the exchange.. Hard right and left to body of Vera.. hard right from Chavez.. Nice left from Chavez on the inside.. hard left hook riht from Chavez and theyVera eats a left again.. Anotehr big left from Chavez and a right.. hard right from Chavez again. Hard jab right. Nard left from Chavez. Chavez is walking  Vera down hard now.. Hard rleft and right to bod yof Vera. hard right uppercut on the inside from Chavez.. Hard jab right and Vera is hurt . Hard left to the body of Vera.. Hard right from Chavez Hard left from Chavez and another to the body.. Chvaez walking Vera down now.. hard right two lefts to the bod yof Vera.. Huge left to t head of Vera and antoher left and Vera flurries and eats a left at the bell.

10 - 9 Chavez
100 - 89 Chavez


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez also not impressiv. Meh this guy should fight Ward? Whats the point in that fight? Vera tired really Chavez should stop him.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Another POS referee...hmmmm bad night for American referees. This guy is pro Chavez no doubt about it. 

Great fight tho


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Wheres the point deduction you corrupt piece of shit?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

but Roy the safety?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking motherfucker, Vera can take some punishment.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Huh, where is Roy demanding a point deduction?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Vera comes out flurrying with arm punches and nothign landing.. Blocked right from Vera.. Hard left to the head and hard right to body another right to body of Vera and ref warns Chavez for low blows. Chavez jabbing the body of Vera and head now. . Dobule jab from Chavez and he is circling Vera. Vera flurrying again the guard.. They tra rights. ha rigth from Chavez another right ot hte head and Vera is grabbing and holding.. Hard right to body of Vera. Double jab from Chavez.. Hard left to the body of Vera. HUGE jab rightl. hard lleft and r right to the body Vera trying to fight back but hurt. Right buckles Chavezs chine. hard right and left to body of Vera.. HUge left tot he head of Vvera. Hurd left and rights to body of Vera and Vera looks like he is ready to go.

10 - 9 Chavez
110 - 98 Chavez


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Those asking about the Chavez head bands & why they sport them...
(Study up... Google is your friend)


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> but Roy the safety?


Safety out the ass with that low blow.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chavez can KO him if he goes for it.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JEEESUZ Vera is tough!


----------



## ajsoto83 (Jan 26, 2014)

Now this Chavez vs vera fight is a true fight geez. Wow these guys can bang and have hell of chins and hearts. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good fight...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> JEEESUZ Vera is tough!


This


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez will KO De Gale if they make an eliminator, no doubt about it.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Swagboxing hahahaha


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Them mexicans and their head bands..lol
> 
> sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


Speaking of headbands. I was sitting next to JMMs sister in the Bradley fight and she looked sexy as fuck with that headband on...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12

Vera out stalking and Chavez circling and jabbing .. Vera flurrying but landing . nothing . Huge left tot the body and right to the head from Chavez and he stps out... They trade jabs. Chavez. lands counter right uppercut. Chavez slips from the wet mat.. Chavez clowningin Vera. Chavez dangin around the ring on Vera.. Huge counter left and a right and Vera slips.

10 - 9 Chavez
120 - 107 Chavez


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Chavez did himself no favors with that 12th round.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Haha Chavez pulling a roy jones ray leonard Ali mix out at the end


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good comeback by Chavez. Still fights out there for Vera. no shame...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chavez needs to fight Golovkin. I wana see Golovkin beat on that indestructible head.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah bad sportsmanship at the end there


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wasn't that a KD? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Not impressed by Chavez. Vera can be stopped and Chavez landed his best shots and didnt stop Vera. Plus Chavez is still too easy to hit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chavez did well being more aggressive. Doesn't do himself any favors with the whining and clowning but he got it done. I'd like to see him back with Roach.

That should have been a knockdown at the end.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I as hoping for a KO but Vera got one hell of a chin, probably why his ass is already slurring his speech.
only two people put Vera to sleep Kirkland and Codrington and I guess it tells you how hard he punches.

114 - 113
117 - 110 x2
By UD Julio Ceasar Chavez Jr..


114-113 card needs to be fired.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

someone please gif JCC Jr's Roy Jones knockdown. *PLEASE. Hilarious.
*


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, awesome English from JCC there.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I wanna see chavez vs golovkin


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Chavez just called out GGG.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chavez vs Golovkin would be amazing. Props to Vera dude fought his heart out unlike that hype job Loma.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Salido>Lomachenko... Lets not forget. #EVT


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chavez a G.
I'm a little disappointed he wants to fight 160 fighters instead of calling out Ward.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lampley crying again. Dude is an emotional tampon. Shut up you clown.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

If Chavez steps in the ring with GGG his head is coming off.

If Chavez steps in the ring with Martinez he is getting schooled

If Chavez steps in the ring with SOG he is getting schooled, and possibly knocked out.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Loma got a education last night.
> His fans on suicide watch
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl, cue the bump of threads of Loma vs May, Barrera, Morales


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> If Chavez steps in the ring with GGG his head is coming off.
> 
> If Chavez steps in the ring with Martinez he is getting schooled
> 
> If Chavez steps in the ring with SOG he is getting schooled, and possibly knocked out.


Chavez KO's Martinez if they meet again.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chavez KO's Martinez if they meet again.


At 160 Martinez wins.....at 168, the fight doesn't even come off

and we all know Chavez can't make 160 anymore


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> At 160 Martinez wins.....at 168, the fight doesn't even come off
> 
> and we all know Chavez can't make 160 anymore


If they fought at 160 Chavez would break Marinez's other leg.
Chavez unmotivated almost one the fight and basically killed Martinez's career with 2 punches.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Hope Ward gets paid off this. Don't understand how people root for Chavez.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chenko was fucking pathetic


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> If Chavez steps in the ring with GGG his head is coming off.
> 
> If Chavez steps in the ring with Martinez he is getting schooled
> 
> If Chavez steps in the ring with SOG he is getting schooled, and possibly knocked out.


No way Ward can stop Chavez. I'm not even confident Golovkin can but he can get a TKO via sustained, merciless beating.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chenko was fucking pathetic


I told you mang. All the guys who jumped on the "Lomamotive" at the last second tst tsk. Salido is the new GOAT.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I fucking couldn't believe it homie @bballchump11



MadcapMaxie said:


> I told you mang. All the guys who jumped on the "Lomamotive" at the last second tst tsk. Salido is the new GOAT.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> Hope Ward gets paid off this. Don't understand how people root for Chavez.


Dude gives relatively exciting fights, has power, has a chin, should we abstain from his entertaining fights because he's a lazy ass?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Kevin Iole ‏@KevinI  15m
Arum said because of GGG's father's death, he'll have Chavez fight on HBO, probably on 7/12, then go PPV in fall v Golovkin, Froch or Pascal

Pascal on PPV?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Now Gary got fight for a vacant title because of this Bullshit, should have been GRJ in the first place. Loma will fight gradovich next.


Loma needs to take his time. His team made a tactical error in taking on Salido. He's not good enough to win a title right now. Salido wasn't even in tip top shape and he won. Plus, Loma still has amateur ways. He loses to all the champions at his weight right now. He needs to get 12-15 wins under his belt before he gets another shot. He won't get another shot for a year or two now, anyway, so he has time.

GRJ is the guy next champ right now.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Chavez is a dick and he knows it sells. I love it. UNCLE Bob please make martinez vs Chavez

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Still Couldn't be less happy for Salido.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I fucking couldn't believe it homie @bballchump11


I tried to tell you :hey


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Speaking of headbands. I was sitting next to JMMs sister in the Bradley fight and she looked sexy as fuck with that headband on...


Canelo vs mayweather, everyone was wearing those headbands all over the strip

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Still Couldn't be less happy for Salido.


Someones butthurt. :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Someones butthurt. :rofl


War Stevenson :hey :hey


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> War Stevenson :hey :hey


:lol:

Don't fuck this one up for us, Turb! :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :lol:
> 
> Don't fuck this one up for us, Turb! :yep


:lol: I'ma start rooting for Peter Quillen hard.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I tried to tell you :hey


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Those asking about the Chavez head bands & why they sport them...
> (Study up... Google is your friend)


Have you heard of the reason why Julio sr started rocking the headbands?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Kevin Iole ‏@KevinI  15m
> Arum said because of GGG's father's death, he'll have Chavez fight on HBO, probably on 7/12, then go PPV in fall v Golovkin, Froch or Pascal
> 
> Pascal on PPV?


so Golovkin vs. Chavez won't be ppv? badass


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Guys give loma a break. His mind is not in the fight. His country just got invaded
> 
> sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


:lol: OMG :rofl

Dobyzhee, you ought to be ashamed of yourself.

This damn thread is comedy GOLD. We need to immortalize this RBR for the Salido-Loma part alone. Im cracking up over here.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

#FreeBama


----------

